# non-English characters disappearing on my filenames when I copied them (from my Windows10 PC) via NFS to my FreeBSD ZFS file server



## mrjayviper (Nov 26, 2020)

The filename has the character "ō". when I browsed the destination folder (via SSH), "ō" was converted to letter "o".

Any ideas  on how to fix?
----
FreeBSD setup (can provide more if needed)


```
root@mypc:/mnt # cat /etc/exports
/mnt/storage-mypc -maproot=root -network 192.168.1/24
/mnt/storage-mypc -maproot=root -network 192.168.2/24

root@mypc:/mnt # zfs get utf8only storage-mypc
storage-mypc  utf8only  on        -
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 26, 2020)

mrjayviper said:


> The filename has the character "ō". when I browsed the destination folder (via SSH), "ō" was converted to letter "o".


That sounds like a locale(1) issue. What is it set to?


----------



## mrjayviper (Nov 30, 2020)

SirDice said:


> That sounds like a locale(1) issue. What is it set to?


let me try. thanks


----------

